# Webcomic: Champions of The Melting Pot



## Dapuffster (Feb 22, 2016)

*Hello! My name is Alex Oshrin, and I am the creator of the webcomic shown above known as Champions of the Melting Pot. This story is essentially a parody on fighting games. We follow the cliche default anime protagonist, Xero, who in need of a job to pay for college, accidentally finds himself partaking in weekly intergalactic fighting tournaments to earn cash. However, Xero soon realizes that he in danger of being fired from his job for not being as interesting as the other fighters, so Xero must learn how to develop as a character and become more interesting to keep his job.*

The main website can be found right here.
alexoshrin.com: Champions of the Melting Pot​*How often do pages come out?*
*A: Currently, 3 days a week, every Sunday/Tuesday/Friday.*

*How many pages are currently out?
A: As of 8/25/17, 285 pages have been released. 312 pages are completed, with 27 waiting for their scheduled release.*

*What is the rating of this comic?*
*A: Pg-13ish. Minor cursing, but that's about it.*

*Are pages all in color?
A: You bet they are. About the same quality as the cover art.*


*Characters*
​





*Xero: *The protagonist of the webcomic, he is a regular boy who is on the verge of graduating highschool. In need of money to attend college, he tries to find a job, and accidentally stumbles across the IGSF, which he then becomes apart of. His personality is rather bland, what with being any normal highschool boy, but it's hard for him to not be constantly weirded out by everything the IGSF has provided to him so far...for example
*





Jack:* The anthropomorphic fox who is also Xero's roommate. He seems to enjoy messing with others to entertain himself. You know...basically being a troll. His motives and history will be revealed eventually in a special chapter.





*
Sierra: *A girl with a pair of dog ears and a tail, she is obsessed with soda, like, really obsessed with it. Of course, drinking so much soda will leave her to be exactly as you would expect, energetic. Her motives and history will be revealed in a special chapter.






*Amaranth:* This woman is one that holds elegance, very little can be said about her at this moment in time, so you'll just have to wait.






*Celeborn*: The refrigerator man, he comes off as rather quiet and mysterious, you know, one of those big guys that doesn't talk a whole lot. It certainly makes him intimidating....

Of course, there are many more characters, but these are the main five fighters being shown off for now. I hope you enjoy my comic, please let me know what you think!

FA Account: Userpage of dapuffster -- Fur Affinity [dot] net​


----------



## Kahze (Mar 29, 2016)

I found this to be pretty fun. Good luck with it.


----------



## AzuraIsAxel (Apr 11, 2016)

Not bad, i like it!
I saw until page 70, i think is the last you realease


----------



## Dapuffster (Apr 16, 2016)

Kahze said:


> I found this to be pretty fun. Good luck with it.





AzuraIsAxel said:


> Not bad, i like it!
> I saw until page 70, i think is the last you realease



Thanks! The comic is still in it's infancy, but I'm hoping you guys end up enjoying it even more once the real meat of the story begins. If there's any questions about it, lemme know!


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 22, 2016)

Hah! I love it! I'm always a sucker for those comics you can get behind, and drive home. I will definitely be interested to see where this goes. Especially this Amarath. I saw her along the banner and immediately thought "Who the hell is that?" I've read what you've got, and I'm looking forward to Tuesday (assuming, of course, you've already updated today)


----------



## Dapuffster (May 22, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Hah! I love it! I'm always a sucker for those comics you can get behind, and drive home. I will definitely be interested to see where this goes. Especially this Amarath. I saw her along the banner and immediately thought "Who the hell is that?" I've read what you've got, and I'm looking forward to Tuesday (assuming, of course, you've already updated today)



Thank you! Ah yes, Amaranth, she'll be making her debut soon next chapter. Also, I post my pages the night before, like between 11pm - 2am EST, kind of acts as a bonus for people who check the website for the new pages rather than viewing it on social media.


----------



## Dapuffster (Aug 12, 2016)

*Bumping up because of character profiles being added to the OP*


----------



## Dapuffster (Jan 19, 2017)

Just a friendly reminder that this comic is still going on! Be sure to check out the latest chapter if you're a Super Smash Bros fan!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 25, 2017)

Dapuffster said:


> Just a friendly reminder that this comic is still going on! Be sure to check out the latest chapter if you're a Super Smash Bros fan!



Wait.. this may seem very far fetched, but I find it funny that I see competitive sm4sh in a furry forum, lol. Are you the same Dapuffster that mained mii brawler in the early months of competitive smash 4?


----------



## Dapuffster (Jan 25, 2017)

Scotty said:


> Wait.. this may seem very far fetched, but I find it funny that I see competitive sm4sh in a furry forum, lol. Are you the same Dapuffster that mained mii brawler in the early months of competitive smash 4?



Yup! That's me. Played smash 4 competivly for 11 years, mained mii brawler in smash 4 and got 13th at EVO 2015. I stopped playing smash and now do webcomics. One of my main characters is an anthro fox so it warranted sharing here on fur affinity~

The current chapter im doing is a tribute to the smash community.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 25, 2017)

Dapuffster said:


> Yup! That's me. Played smash 4 competitively for 11 years, mained mii brawler in smash 4 and got 13th at EVO 2015. I stopped playing smash and now do webcomics. One of my main characters is an anthro fox so it warranted sharing here on fur affinity~
> 
> The current chapter im doing is a tribute to the smash community.



Cool, I thought so lol. What a coincidence awesome man, keep doing your thing. I gotta check out your comic when I get the chance.


----------



## Dapuffster (Aug 25, 2017)

Hey there! Just wanted to update this thread to let everyone know that the webcomic is still alive and has been constantly updating! I also made a trip to Super Smash Con earlier this year and sold it in person for the very first time! I sold about 17 books and 11 Keychains. Soon, both of these things will be available to buy online!

I should also mention that I have a Patreon account now to help support my webcomic! If you are interested and also wish to get free art from me, check it out!
https://www.patreon.com/Dapuffster
Alex Oshrin is creating a Webcomic | Patreon


----------

